# 3" Fusion Vanes, by Norway Industries----Finally Here!



## osiris (Jan 14, 2004)

_*Norway Industries Introduces 3.0 inch Fusion Vane*_


Myrtle Point, OR: Norway Industries, maker of the industry-changing *Fusion Vane*, Duravanes and the revolutionary StringTamer, announces the augmentation of their Fusion vane line to now include a super-versatile 3.0 inch version. 

“Based upon the wide success of the original *Fusion vane* and numerous requests for a three inch version, we’ve decided to bring a longer version to market. When we started the process of building the 2.1” Fusion we immediately received requests for the longer adaptation that used and same technology and shape. We’ve concluded these requests are due to a variety of reasons, but were primarily offered by target shooters wanting to have even more stability and even less wind resistance in a mid-profile vane; or long-time archers who have shot a five inch vane, and then turned to a four inch version, and now struggle with seeing a 2” version being as effective at steering an arrow. Our biggest challenge was to offer all the performance our 2.1” Fusion vane had, but with the same characteristics and quality that archers expected from a Norway Industries product. Knowing our design, engineering and production capabilities we were up to the task and are extremely impressed and excited by the final version of the *3.0” Fusion vane*”. said Del Starr, Norway Industries General Manager




*About the 3” Fusion Vane:*

Developed with similar credentials as it’s predecessor, the new *3.0” Fusion vane* by Norway Industries is an industry-changing blend of shape and material technology, designed to offer optimal aerodynamic steering capability and unprecedented arrow flight. Norway Industries *3.0” Fusion vane* blends technologies old and new to create the most responsive vane archers have ever experienced. Archer’s critical demands for first-class adhesion, better arrow flight and unmatched vane-to-vane consistency were met with the development of the 2.1” Fusion and have been passed along to version 3.0. At .450 high, the new *3.0” Fusion* employs a mid-profile and is based upon the original silhouette and shape of the 2.1” version. The mix of traditional and contemporary designs and materials is evident when you see and feel the revolutionary *3.0” Fusion vane*. Starting with a shape similar to a traditional shield cut, the modified silhouette increases the surface area of the vanes anatomy, which minimizes cross wind interference while also maximizing arrow flight and stabilization. 

Of course, as the Fusion namesake promotes, the revolutionary process where two distinctly different proprietary polymers are combined to create the base and blade of the vane is also exercised in the 3.0” version’s production. The clear base and colored blade polymers are “fused” together during the manufacturing process offering a stiffer and more durable structure with a distinct texture and a slight taper from base to top. These features are designed to decrease overall mass weight while increasing stabilization and vane durability. While the blade of the vane of the new *3.0” Fusion vane* is slightly softer than the 2.1”, version the performance is certainly equal. The clear base of the vane is created from a softer polymer that has proven to act similarly to the time-honored Duravane, which are known industry wide for unmatched adhesion. What’s more, the soft base also allows for the vane to react to contact or crushing more like a traditional feather, but with the resilience and weatherproof capabilities of a vane. 

Weighing in at only 8 grains these vanes are performance-ready and far from heavy weights. *3.0” Fusion vanes* are offered in Red, Green, Blue, White, Pink, Yellow, Orange, and Black and sold in quantities of 36, 100, and bulk 500 in each color. 

For more information on the innovative *3.0” Fusion Vane*, to learn more about the full line of Fusion vanes or any Norway Industries product call 800-778-4755 or visit www.norwayindustries.com.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

*Fusion*

Both are great vanes, and perform equally as well.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Anybody tried these with broadheads yet? I got some of the 2.1 vanes at th ATA show and had a lot of fletching contact problems with the cables .


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

Ghost 133 said:


> Anybody tried these with broadheads yet? I got some of the 2.1 vanes at th ATA show and had a lot of fletching contact problems with the cables .


You won't have a bit of problem with these!


----------



## osiris (Jan 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SteveAllOut (Jan 27, 2009)

*Fusion*

I wish they would come out with a 1 inch or 2 inch fusion LOW profile.


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

SteveAllOut said:


> I wish they would come out with a 1 inch or 2 inch fusion LOW profile.


then it wouldnt steer a broadhead.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*As a dealer.... would love to see any vane really..... 

packaged in a 2 in 1 pack.

By that.... let's say 24 chartreuse and 12 white in the one pack.

`*


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

patriotvft said:


> then it wouldnt steer a broadhead.


he doesnt want them for broadheads


----------



## SteveAllOut (Jan 27, 2009)

patriotvft said:


> then it wouldnt steer a broadhead.


Actually if they did make them in the low porfile and 1 or 2 inch, i would use them for hunting, spots and 3d.
right now my hunting arrows are sporting 1.75 inch Flex-Fletch vanes and have been woking great for Mech heads. (broad head 6 arrow grouping 4 to 4.5 inch @ 90yards)


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

I just switched over from the blazers to the 2 inch fusions, got to say I love them ! ! They hit a home run with them in looks and performance, the shield cut in a vane makes an arrow look like a arrow should. Just wish they`d offer more color options, maybe a tiger or a barred look would be cool.


----------

